# I feel like taking Medication is like admitting defeat !



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

As I am preparing to go off to Uni. my mom comes into my room and slips me a bottle.

So, I tell her. "But this says anemia, I don't have aneamia."
Then she tells me to read on :" It also says its good for nerves."

So, I just took my first dose of Dr. Chase Blood & Nerve tonic.

I know that I DO get anxiously shaky at times, yet I feel terrible for taking the tonic. I feel like this is the first step into a life long marriage to nerve tonics. I don't wanna spend my life handcuffed to a bottle of Tonic. :cry

Can you imagine me 10 years later; a surgeon who has to take nerve tonic before he steps into the operating room ... isn't that pathetic ?


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

I don't see how a surgeon could view themselves as pathetic. I only wish I had that much ambition. Who cares if it takes nerve tonic as long as you achieve your dreams. It doesn't sound like it's anything dangerous or addictive, just a natural supplement. Maybe as you go along you will discover tonic free ways to calm your nerves.


----------



## GrowingImp (Aug 18, 2010)

I completely agree and I am completely against drugs. I have made it thus far without them, I have tore down that negative thought process and built a strong foundation within myself that will last a life time. taking drugs will only skip this step and come back intensified ten year later. think about it before you make an important life choice.

besides the drugs don't give you your full potential, and they slow you down! (so i've heard)


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

It's not a drug, it's iron, liver, and vitamin B1.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

as ive said before, i think taking medication for social anxiety, reinforces the belief that there is something wrong with you which is exactly what you're trying to get rid of. that is how i felt when i was on medication.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

shale said:


> It's not a drug, it's iron, liver, and vitamin B1.


just eat a healthy diet and there won't be a need for this tonic.


----------



## lostinlife (Jun 2, 2010)

I've never taken drugs SA but I'm not against it. If you need it, you need it. It doesn't make you pathetic. You wouldn't deny a diabetic insulin, why would you deny drugs for a mental disorder? I would only see it as a problem if it's the only thing you are doing to overcome SA, if it is interfering with other treatments, or the harm from side effects outweighs the benefits of taking it. Otherwise, it is just another tool. 

I would mainly worry about overdosing on B vitamins or iron. I know B vitamins are water-soluble, but I believe you can still overdose on them if you take enough of them, like any vitamin. Also, high levels of iron prevent calcium from being absorbed so there's that. Just because it's natural doesn't mean it's safe and "natural" supplements are largely unregulated. I agree with the previous poster and say a good diet is key instead of taking this particular supplement.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

This is your anxiety talking. Yeah. Learn to control it.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

Well, for those of you saying a balanced diet should be enough. You don't know what it's like. I live in the Caribbean. Unlike you guys in the 'bigger countries' most of my food comes from our own soil. Fruits, Vegetables and ground provisions are 70 % of my diet. Stuff like KFC etc. are optional, not a habit.

I don't get influenza or any other bugs that pass around. The only thing I do have, is this shaky nervousness. Which even after weeks of remaining dormant, never fails to reappear at the most inconvenient times.

You don't know what its like to constantly be having 'accidents' in a laboratory that sometimes make my ambition to become a surgeon look, well dangerous to say the least. I won't describe, my problem because I am sure many of you would suggest I look to a different profession.

I cannot look to a different profession. That is like telling an artist to stop painting because he is allergic to the most common paints.

I hate it coming to this, but like my father once told me: "Don't let nervousness take control of your life"

I would love to have solved this problem with yoga, exercise and therapy. But non of these have worked.


----------

